# Axle Radeon HD 5670 1024 MB



## W1zzard (Jun 17, 2010)

Axle's Radeon HD 5670 comes with 1 GB of GDDR5 memory, which is twice that of the reference design. The thermal solution has also been changed to one that runs cool and quiet, thanks to a fan design by Arctic Cooling.

*Show full review*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 27, 2010)

nice review as always

but uhm, the reference doesnt require a 6pin does it, i cant see it does in any article


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like a decent card from a Manufacturer I have never heard of Until now


----------



## christian27 (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice review, I didn't know that the HD 5600's series needed a six-pin power connector.


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but uhm, the reference doesnt require a 6pin does it, i cant see it does in any article





christian27 said:


> Nice review, I didn't know that the HD 5600's series needed a six-pin power connector.


All this means is that this card use cheaper components than the reference card :shadedshu


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2010)

oh you guys are right abotu the power connector, my bad, fixed the article


----------



## Frick (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you need to have the power connector plugged in at all? Looking at the power draw (even lower then ref in idle and max) there's no reason for it.


----------



## theorw (Jun 27, 2010)

Frick said:


> Do you need to have the power connector plugged in at all? Looking at the power draw (even lower then ref in idle and max) there's no reason for it.



Yes u do since despite the card consuming very little power,th epower is delivered from the back of teh card,thus the use of 6pin.It seems it could  go with mobo power only but for some reason axle left the power circuitry near the dvi-vga empty..??


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Jun 27, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Looks like a decent card from a Manufacturer I have never heard of Until now



I think they're a Europe only vendor


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 27, 2010)

i havent seen them in Denmark, but then again, denmark sucks when it comes to different hardware brands


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 27, 2010)

Semi-Lobster said:


> I think they're a Europe only vendor


Nope, Axle is a Chinese vendor. 
Their HQ is based in HK.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> All this means is that this card use cheaper components than the reference card :shadedshu



No, it means they added the connector for show, because power consumption was actually better, meaning better components.


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 28, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> No, it means they added the connector for show, because power consumption was actually better, meaning better components.


Better power consumption can come in a few different ways.
It can be due to better board design, but it can also be due to better cooling.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

additional power connector could be for overclocking


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

i would rather have the msi cyclone edition if it was for oc'ing


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

MSI certainly gets a poorish rating when it comes to cards and motherboards


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 29, 2010)

Seems oddly timed if this card is a new release, aren't these about to be updated to 640 shaders?


----------



## caleb (Jun 29, 2010)

Newer game titles please.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 30, 2010)

hmm Axle in my country was uber cheapo brand, and every card that have axle brand in it feel very cheap and have questionable quality.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> hmm Axle in my country was uber cheapo brand, and every card that have axle brand in it feel very cheap and have questionable quality.



had no issues with quality, card felt just as solid as any other card


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2010)

Is the price really 119$ for this card? you could buy a decent use 5770 for around 125$

I dont see were the price and performance meet the need

BTW!!!! GREAT REVIEW WIZZ!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is the price really 119$ for this card? you could buy a decent use 5770 for around 125$
> 
> I dont see were the price and performance meet the need
> 
> BTW!!!! GREAT REVIEW WIZZ!



Used being the important word there.  Prices for new graphics cards aren't dictated by what used cards go for, that would just be stupid.

$120 is about the middle of where the 1GB HD5670 cards go for new, so I don't see a problem with the price.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 30, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Used being the important word there.  Prices for new graphics cards aren't dictated by what used cards go for, that would just be stupid.
> 
> $120 is about the middle of where the 1GB HD5670 cards go for new, so I don't see a problem with the price.



True that used should not be compared with new, but any one not crazy will go for used 5770 rather than new 5670.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> True that used should not be compared with new, but any one not crazy will go for used 5770 rather than new 5670.



A lot of people, including myself, don't like to buy some things used.  I specifically never buy used video cards, because I want the warranty that comes with the new card, it is worth the extra $20-30.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> A lot of people, including myself, don't like to buy some things used.  I specifically never buy used video cards, because I want the warranty that comes with the new card, it is worth the extra $20-30.



some companies warranties are transferable.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> some companies warranties are transferable.



And by _some_ you mean _almost none_, right?  XFX is the only graphics card company with a transferrable warranty that I'm aware of, are there more?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

why don't you figure it out, you're the one wanting to know.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> why don't you figure it out, you're the one wanting to know.



I don't really care, I'm just asking your to actually back up your comment with some nice facts...guess that is asking too much.


----------

